# Itachi/Minato/Kakashi vs Sannin



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 12, 2013)

Location: Sannin Battlefield
Distance: 20m
Knowledge: Manga
SoM: IC
Restriction: ET

Match 1 - Itachi vs Sannin
Match 2 - Minato vs Sannin
Match 3 - Kakashi vs Sannin
Who wins?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't see Kakashi,Itachi or Minato winning against the Sannin alone. I can see any one of these 3 taking out any Sannin 1V1 or any combo duo of the 3 could possible take out the Saninn but a 1V3, not so much.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 12, 2013)

Individually they all lose and I don't even think it's close. They don't have the portrayal to be put above all three of them, nor the feats to support it. I'd guess you think differently.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 12, 2013)

Itachi/Minato/Kakashi need bloodlust and full knowledge in order to win. You're giving one team the advantage of numbers, the other team needs some advantages too you know.


----------



## Magician (Feb 12, 2013)

Neither one of them wins this. Itachi has the best chance with his Susanoo, but the Sannin ultimately win in the end. 1v3 is too much.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess I do see it differently.

*Kakashi vs Sannin*
- Kakashi was in fear of Orochimari's presence alone, here all three sannin will force him to use Kamui off the bat. None of the Sannin have what it takes to dodge it or even react to it. That Kamui right of the bat will take out one of the Sannin, and then another straight after will take out another Sannin. He will then be using it defensively as the last remaining Sannin will have enough knowledge to prepare for it. At the end I see Kakashi winning if he Kamui's Orochimaru and Jiraiya right off the bat.

*Minato vs Sannin*
- Honestly, I see Minato losing, but not before taking down two Sannin's. It will be a difficult match for both side, ultimately Orochimaru or Tsunade will be the victor. I would say Minato has full knowledge on Jiraiya and can easily take care of him with it knowing how good he is analyzing opponent's moveset. He will struggle against Orochimaru and so he may have to resort to Shiki Fujin. The Sannin cannot touch Minato, end off. 
*
Itachi vs Sannin*
- His genjutsu prowess will force the Sannin's to fight him without summons. This will make Jiraiya almost useless, then it will be down to Orochimaru and Tsunade. 

Again I see all the matches close apart from Kakashi's. The Sannin title/reputation will force him to keep using Kamui until they are all dead and he has enough stamina to use it 5-8 times.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 12, 2013)

Minato & Itachi could pull off a win under favorable circumstances.

Kakashi'd have trouble against one, so he'd get steamrolled pretty quickly if he faced all 3.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 12, 2013)

Does Orochimaru have Edo Kages, if so than none of them can win. If not than Minato is the only one who stands even a remote chance at victory.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

No limits implies Edo Tensei is allowed and that means it'll be them vs the first 4 Hokage (3 in Minato's case) and the Sannin.

Kakashi wouldn't be able to win against the Sannin without Orochimaru using Edo Tensei.  Itachi stands a better chance, Minato even more so due to his frustrating style (for the foe) to fight against. However with the Hokage on their side, it is almost always a stomp given that they'll be fighting people who're arguably stronger than the Sannin themselves, as well as the actual Sannin.

I don't even think Minato's style of fighting could beat the combined might of the first three Hokage and the Sannin. Too many tactics can be utilised.
However I do plan to give Minato some benefit of the doubt because he still has a number of jutsu to show, the imperfect form of this unknown jutsu he passed onto to Naruto, in particular.


----------



## richard lewis (Feb 12, 2013)

I could see minato and itachi pulling it off but kakashi can't. Kakashi could beat any of them 1 on 1 "except for maybe Oro" though. Neither jiraiya nor tsunade have shown the tools to counter amaterasu, boss summons get sealed by totsuka as Oro. 
Minato might have a harder time winning because jiraiya probably has a pretty good idea of how his jutsu work.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 12, 2013)

I can see Kakashi and Itachi both taking this. Itachi via Kotoamatsukami and odds evened. Kakashi's kamui is simply far too broken for the Sannin, imo. Minato would be able to possibly take out one, but I highly doubt his ability to take out all of the sannin before they stack each other. Yet at the same time I don't really see how the Sannin can catch Minato either... 



Turrin said:


> Does Orochimaru have Edo Kages, if so than none of them can win. If not than Minato is the only one who stands even a remote chance at victory.



Where'd Oro get the sacrifices from? one would assume leaving the battle field is grounds for an L


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Minato and Itachi would be able to push them, but for me to argue them solo'ing the Sannin is pushing it. If I were determined to prove it, I couldn't be bothered to put in the effort to argue it.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 12, 2013)

Oro needs sacrifices so....Edo Tensei is off limits

Kishi would write this differently but based on FEATS, KNOWLEDGE AND IC MINDSET, Kakashi wins.

Kakashi w/manga knowledge uses Kamui, Sannin w/manga knowledge wouldn't know Kakashi has Kamui so....yeah.. out of the 3 Kakashi has the ONLY chance of winning easily.

Oro, Jiraiya and Tsunade NEVER block LoS at match start,maybe in your fanfiction. With the 3 together.. they wouldn't think Kakashi is superior. Like it or not, Kakashi WILL use Kamui right off the bat. None of them have the reactions or the prerequisite abilities to beat the technique. 

Minato lacks the killing power, Itachi lacks the stamina. Katsuyu or any snake would counter Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 12, 2013)

ET restricted.

By feats Kakashi will be able to beat them more often than not. He will definitely perform better than Minato and Itachi considering how haxxed Kamui is...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, if we were to apply real life logic here (well, out of plot logic), both Kakashi and Itachi possess ocular Jutsu, both one-shots, which act in the same way. By that I mean, they have one-shots they can cast directly on the opponent by focusing their eyes. Theoretically, if they go for it right off the bat, Amaterasu and Kamui would at least pick one of them off the bat.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm one of those people who never bought into the ridiculous idea that Itachi could solo the Sannin, and Minato is in his tier. So naturally, I don't believe Minato would stand a chance either when placed in a similar scenario. 

Kakashi might be able to take out one Sannin with Kamui, but ultimately he'd share the same fate as Minato / Itachi.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 12, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Where'd Oro get the sacrifices from? one would assume leaving the battle field is grounds for an L


Current Orochimaru has already performed the ritual so he doesn't need sacrifices.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> ET restricted.



People do not realize how hax'd the Sannin are when combined. We saw how great the effect of Tsunade's boosting is on a character of Onoki's level. Madara needed P Susano'o to survive that. Orochimaru and J-man are both on Onoki's level so that level of hax will be in play here. On top of that the Sannin combined can conjure a literal army of Summons and the sheer amount of hax'd combos the Sannin are capable of is staggering. Taking ET away only amounts to taking away one of the many Hax'd combos the Sannin can pull off. On top of this between the 3 Sannin they have an insane degree of knowledge on almost every Shinobi in the verse. 

To give an example J-man on his own could defeat Nagato with a certain amount of knowledge. In this scenario the Sannin combined have almost full knowledge of every single one of these combatants. If Tsunade & Orochimaru shared their knowledge with J-man on Kakashi or Itachi, he'd have a good chance to solo by himself, add in the other 2 Sannin and it becomes a stomp.

Minato is the only one who stands any chance and that chance is mostly based of his staggering hype and how hax'd Shikka Fuujin is, which is a suicidal move. 

Edo Madara, Hashirama, Obito, & Rikudo are so far the only ones I see for sure beating the Sannin & that's with Edo Tensei restricted. Without Edo Tensei restricted it's only Rikudo.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually I think Orochimaru used Zetsu as the sacrifices. I found it weird too, and I just took a look now.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 12, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Current Orochimaru has already performed the ritual so he doesn't need sacrifices..



As Justin said, Orochimaru used 4 Zetsus as his live sacrifices. Really it was far to convienant for him, yet genius at the same time. In this battle, the circumstances aren't set for that.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup, Edo Tensei still needs sacrifices.
@Turrin
None of the Sannin have any remote knowledge of Kamui. None whatsoever.

Kakashi has the most broken technique in Naruto. Kamui would solo the Sannin before they can even REACT.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Feb 12, 2013)

They all lose, they can't compete against all three, although any combination of two would win against the group though. Itachi and Kakashi would be an interesting tag-team though, they both outclass Orochimaru and Jiraiya in terms of skill, respectively. Itachi has already registered the proof in his victory against Orochimaru and Kakashi has already shown his skill w/ninjutsu on multiple occasions.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> As Justin said, Orochimaru used 4 Zetsus as his live sacrifices. Really it was far to convienant for him, yet genius at the same time. In this battle, the circumstances aren't set for that.


Again Current Orochimaru has already performed the ritual so he doesn't need sacrifices.

You don't need to keep performing the ritual every time you summon the Tensei. The only thing that needs to be repeated is summoning out the coffins and placing tags in their heads.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Again Current Orochimaru has already performed the ritual so he doesn't need sacrifices.
> 
> You don't need to keep performing the ritual every time you summon the Tensei. The only thing that needs to be repeated is summoning out the coffins and placing tags in their heads.



But were going off a completely fresh battle here, as in no prep. Plus ET is restricted, besides it couldn't be used without prep. A lot of things in battle dome change if we work off of what is currently going on in the manga wouldn't it


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Yup, Edo Tensei still needs sacrifices.
> @Turrin
> None of the Sannin have any remote knowledge of Kamui. None whatsoever.
> 
> Kakashi has the most broken technique in Naruto. Kamui would solo the Sannin before they can even REACT.


No it wouldn't lol. 

First off it's is beyond my imaging that Tsunade doesn't have knowledge of Kakashi's Kamui. You don't think Naruto mentioned Kamui in the mission report to Tsunade. You don't think Tsunade asked any questions when Kakashi need to be sent to the hospital with no injuries on him. You don't think one of the hundreds of Katsuya saw Kakashi use Kamui. This is all insanely unlikely imo. Plus at the very least the Sannin have knowledge of MS and will know what to do when Kakashi pulls it out, I.E. Block LOS.

Second Kakashi has not once in the entire manga pulled out Kamui and instantly sent someone to another dimension. Why should anyone believe Kishimoto would have Kakashi suddenly start doing this now. It's not happening. 

However even if it did happen defying all previous precedence & Tsunade managed to never find out about Kamui despite how unlikely that is. The other Sannin aren't going to stand there and wait till Kakashi Kamui's them. They are going to instantly block LOS or attack Kakashi to distract him from using another Kamui. And Kakashi will get overwhelmed and owned by the remaining 2 Sannin after that. At that point the other 2 Sannin have many options of how to save the remaining Sannin from the Kamui dimension.

If Orochimaru wasn't the one sent to the dimension. Than he can use Fuushi Tensei to take over Kakashi's body after Kakashi is KO'd and than use Kamui to retrieve warped away Sannin. Alternatively Orochimaru could also kill Kakashi, take his DNA, and than bring him back as and Edo and force him to retrieve the warped away Sannin. 

If Orochimaru is the one sent to the dimension. Than J-man can completely subdue kakashi and torture him till he agrees to recover the remaining Sannin from Kamui dimension. Heck he can probably Summon Fusaku/Shima to put Kakashi in a Genjutsu and force him to do it. Or if all else fails taking him as a prisoner to some one else that could force him to do it.

Really the battle would end with Kakashi not even killing any of the Sannin, just causing some minor problems for the other two in terms of recovering the remaining Sannin from Box land, and that's thee best scenario for Kakashi, so best in-fact that it's borderline unbelievable that the battle would even play out that far in Kakashi's favor.

So yeah Kakash stands no chance here and this isn't just from a BD standpoint this is from a logical standpoint. There is nothing in the manga that indicates Kakashi is better than even a single Sannin & at best he's on par with single Sannin. 3 Sannin combined are far above him via Manga portrayal & there is no way I see Kishimoto writing a battle where Kakashi wins against all 3.



The Prodigy said:


> But were going off a completely fresh battle here, as in no prep. Plus ET is restricted, besides it couldn't be used without prep. A lot of things in battle dome change if we work off of what is currently going on in the manga wouldn't it


The OP restricted ET after I made my statement. 

If we go with your definition of a fresh battle than Kakashi doesn't get Obito's Sharingan, which also required prep at one point and time.

Once Orochimaru performs the ritual he can summon the Tensei any time he wants. Just like once Rin implanted Sharingan into Kakashi's head, he can use it any time he wants. 

There are people who can stop Orochimaru from summoning the Tensei, but that's a different issue than Orochimaru needing to perform the entire ritual over again in every BD match. Just like someone could perhaps poke Kakashi's eye out before he gets a chance to use his Sharingan, but he doesn't have to perform the steps to implant a Sharingan in every BD match.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

that's a silly excuse. Because Kakashi became "one" with the sharingan. Itachi himself noticed how adept he was in it's use back in part 1. And Kakashi trained that 2 tomoe sharingan up himself, not Obito. 

Oro having his arms back is enough and fair. But allowing him additions to the battlefield without prep being specified, when prep for et is needed or at least special conditions of Oro having edo kages on the battle field makes no sense.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Tensei Itachi or Minato could murk the Sannin (not Current Orochimaru).

Kakashi probably can't unless he opts to spam Kamui from a distance.

With Current Orochimaru I don't think any of them can pull off a win. Granted a tag team would be able to do it especially given Hashirama can break ET due to being so overpowered.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Oro uses edo tensei harishima breaks free so he is a non factor here then itachi koto's oro then it becomes Itachi + pawns oro, minato, the 3rd, the 4th vs jiraiya and tsunade. and that ain't gonna end well for the sanin. 

Then harishima then laughs and say's, you truly are a shinobi better than me.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 13, 2013)

Current Orochimaru's feats kind of screw with this match up. 

Without recent feats, I don't think the match was so far apart as to call in asinine and inconsiderable though.

Much crazier things are frequently debated such as pitting anyone not named Madara or Hashirama

Against anyone named Madara or Hashirama


----------

